# The Official Mock Draft Thread



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

OK so maybe I am bit premature ahead of Tuesday's lottery but with current first round positioning I will start off 

I will come back and amend it when the draft order is determined 

I thought it might be interesting to run a thread like this and have the mods lock it a week before the draft and then come back the day after the draft and open it back up and see how everybody fared that chooses to project selections 

Good luck !

Toronto : LaMarcus Aldridge
Chicago : Andrea Bagnani
Charlotte : Adam Morrison 
Portland : Tyrus Thomas
Atlanta : Marcus Williams
Minnesota : Rudy Gay
Boston : Patrick O'Bryant
Houston : Brandon Roy
Golden State : Randy Foye 
Seattle : Rodney Carney
Orlando : Shawne Williams 
New Orleans / Oklahoma City : Hilton Armstrong 
Philadelphia : Cedric Simmons
Utah : JJ Redick 
New Orleans/Oklahoma City : Shelden Williams
Chicago : Ronnie Brewer
Indiana : Jordan Farmar
Washington : Alexander Johnson
Sacramento : Olesiky Pecherov
New York : Saer Sene 
Phoenix : Rajon Rondo
New Jersey : James Augustine
New Jersey : Maurice Ager
Memphis : Paul Davis
Cleveland : Mardy Collins 
Lakers : Shannon Brown
Phoenix : Josh Boone 
Dallas : Nick Fazekas
New York : Hassan Adams
Portland : Rudy Fernandez


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

Dude,

great mock. did you forget Spliter. I personally think Roy will drop out of the top five but we shall see and Minny would love LA if he falls that low.

david


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

OK heres my lottery Mock:

1.Portland: Adam Morrison
2.Chicago: Lamarcus Aldridge
3.Charlotte: Brandon Roy
4.Atlanta: Tyrus Thomas
5.Toronto: Rudy Gay
6.Minnesota: Marcus Williams
7.Boston: Randy Foye
8.Houston: Shelden Williams
9.Golden State: Patrick O'Bryant
10.Seattle: Tiago Splitter
11.Orlando: Rodney Carney
12.New Orleansahoma City: JJ Reddick
13.Philedalphia: Ronnie Brewer
14. Utah: Shawne Williams


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



> I will come back and amend it when the draft order is determined


Everyone should do this. Amend, don't submit a new mock every other day.


*Hustle's Mock*
1 ) Toronto : Andrea Bargnani
2 ) Chicago : Lamarcus Aldridge
3 ) Charlotte : Brandon Roy
4 ) Portland : Adam Morrison
5 ) Atlanta : Marcus Williams
6 ) Minnesota : Rudy Gay
7 ) Boston : Tyrus Thomas
8 ) Houston : Randy Foye
9 ) Golden State : Cedric Simmons
10) Seattle : Sheldon Williams
11) Orlando : Rodney Carney
12) Oklahoma City : Patrick Obryant
13) Philadelphia : Ronnie Brewer
14) Utah : jj Redick
15) Oklahoma City : Sene
16) Chicago : Thabo Sefolosha


Damn Pmac you could at least go to 16 :biggrin:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

I'll gladly participate in a post-lottery & post camp workout thread. Seem a little early for a mock competition given all the info at a collgiate level so far.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



giusd said:


> Dude,
> 
> great mock. did you forget Spliter. I personally think Roy will drop out of the top five but we shall see and Minny would love LA if he falls that low.
> 
> david


david 

yeah I can't see Aldridge going top 5..he might slip into the 5th spot and I do agree with you that he's more likely to get taken by a team like Minnesota or Boston 

Splitter... I am presuming doesn't declare for two reasons :

I can't see a team taking him in the lottery and then have issues with his contract buyout and where it may not be able to be resolved ..he could be pushed late first round if he is definately in

But if he is lower in the first round I can't see Splitter giving up a large part of his current contract to buy himself out and sacrifice to that level financially. 

I'm thinking you may not see Splitter in the NBA for awhile .

Could be wrong ( and I frequently am )


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



Rhyder said:


> I'll gladly participate in a post-lottery & post camp workout thread. Seem a little early for a mock competition given all the info at a collgiate level so far.


Your a sheila Rhyder 

Have a go ya mug !

:biggrin:


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

Portland : Adam Morrison
Chicago : Tyrus Thomas
Charlotte : Andrea Bargnani
Atlanta : Lamarcus Aldridge 
Toronto : Brandon Roy
Minnesota : Rudy Gay
Boston : Patrick O'Bryant
Houston : Shelden Williams
Golden State : Marcus Williams
Seattle : Tiago Splitter
Orlando : Randy Foye
New Orleans: Hilton Armstrong 
Philadelphia : Cedric Simmons 
Utah : JJ Redick 
New Orleans : Shawne Williams 
Chicago : Rodney Carney
Indiana : Ronnie Brewer
Washington : Saer Sene


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



SausageKingofChicago said:


> Your a sheila Rhyder
> 
> Have a go ya mug !
> 
> :biggrin:


Oh I will as soon as the draft order is determined.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



Rhyder said:


> Oh I will as soon as the draft order is determined.



I will "mock" the draft too but I am gonna wait for the lottery balls to fall tomorrow instead of having to come change it because the Bulls get the #1 pick instead of Portland.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

As soon as the lottery order is determined, I will have a full mock with trades.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

Bulls will draft 2 of these 3:

Bargnini
Morrison
Reddick

They play the "white" ^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H right way


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



DaBullz said:


> Bulls will draft 2 of these 3:
> 
> Bargnini
> Morrison
> ...


What does the bolded part mean?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



Ron Cey said:


> What does the bolded part mean?


It's a unix joke. Sometimes you hit "backspace" and it prints ^H


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



DaBullz said:


> Bulls will draft 2 of these 3:
> 
> Bargnini
> Morrison
> ...


Wow Dabullz .... do you really want the Bulls to pick another white player?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



DaBullz said:


> It's a unix joke. Sometimes you hit "backspace" and it prints ^H


I don't get it. How is it related to the rest of the post?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

I would go with Andrea Bargnani. This draft isn't top heavy and we don't need depth as much as we need firepower. Bargnani will either be the best player in this draft, or the draft will be full of roleplayers, or someone will unpredictably come out of nowhere to be a superstar. So I think Bargnani is the best choice. 

Everyone else projected top 5ish in this draft falls into the Joe Smith, Kenyon Martin or Wally Szczerbiak category. Not really appealing to me in terms of what the Bulls need. Those guys would be great additions for a Lakers or Cavs team looking to add roleplaying talent around a bigtime star. We have plenty of roleplaying talent, but we need the bigtime star.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



Ron Cey said:


> I don't get it. How is it related to the rest of the post?


I THINK the joke is he was supposedly trying to backspace to change "white" to "right."


But anytime the basis for a quip is "its a Unix joke" you have to understand its going to be a stretch...


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I THINK the joke is he was supposedly trying to backspace to change "white" to "right."
> 
> 
> But anytime the basis for a quip is "its a Unix joke" you have to understand its going to be a stretch...


Oh. I get it. Hilarious.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

*My Mock:*

1 ) Portland : Adam Morrison
2 ) Chicago : Andea Bargnani
3 ) Charlotte : Lamarcus Aldridge
4 ) Atlanta : Marcus Williams
5 ) Toronto : Brandon Roy 
6 ) Minnesota : Rudy Gay
7 ) Boston : Tyrus Thomas 
8 ) Houston : Randy Foye
9 ) Golden State : Patrick Obryant
10) Seattle : Sheldon Williams
11) Orlando : Rodney Carney
12) Oklahoma City : Shawne Williams
13) Philadelphia : Cedric Simmons
14) Utah : JJ Redick
15) Oklahoma City : Tiago Splitter
16) Chicago : Hilton Armstrong
17) Indiana : Ronnie Brewer 
18) Washington: Kyle Lowry
19) Sacramento: Olekisy Pecherov
20) New York: Sene


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



laso said:


> *My Mock:*
> 
> 1 ) Portland : Adam Morrison
> 2 ) Chicago : Andea Bargnani
> ...


Tyrus falling to 7 is a huggggggggggggggggggggggggggge stretch man, that just ain't gonna happen

and why would we take hilton over brewer!?


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



The ROY said:


> Tyrus falling to 7 is a huggggggggggggggggggggggggggge stretch man, that just ain't gonna happen
> 
> and why would we take hilton over brewer!?


I don't know. Maybe cause he doesn't have an offensive game. He's a good athlete, but that doesn't necessarily translate into a good pro. Anyway I could be wrong.

Also, I would love to get Hilton Armstrong at 16. Brewer sounds OK as well but here again, why draft someone who can't shoot?


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

*The Bulls4Life, scientifically formulated, think-tank tested, astounding and incredibly clairvoyant prognostication, a.k.a.*

My Mock Draft
1 ) Portland : LaMarcus Aldridge
*2 ) Chicago : Rudy Gay - Kobe level athleticism, but does he have the drive?*
3 ) Charlotte : Adam Morrison
4 ) Atlanta : Tyrus Thomas
5 ) Toronto : Andrea Bargnani
6 ) Minnesota : Marcus Williams
7 ) Boston : Brandon Roy
8 ) Houston : Randy Foye
9 ) Golden State : Patrick O'Bryant
10) Seattle : Shelden Williams
11) Orlando : Rodney Carney
12) New Orleans : Ronnie Brewer 
13) Philadelphia : Cedric Simmons
14) Utah : Tiago Splitter
15) New Orleans : Hilton Armstrong
*16) Chicago : Rudy Fernandez - Manu Ginobli-Lite!!* 

Yes, Pax will pull the old Tooty-Fruity Double Rudy!!!:bsmile:
:swammi:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



laso said:


> I don't know. Maybe cause he doesn't have an offensive game. He's a good athlete, but that doesn't necessarily translate into a good pro. Anyway I could be wrong.
> 
> Also, I would love to get Hilton Armstrong at 16. Brewer sounds OK as well but here again, why draft someone who can't shoot?


brewer averaged 19 ppg in college, what do u mean he doesn't have a offensive game?

where exactly is this offensive game of hilton's u speak of?!


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SX-CP1wN1-M"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SX-CP1wN1-M" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Press play and see the newest Bull!











Pax could draft Gay and then trade Deng for something.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



Bulls4Life said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SX-CP1wN1-M"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SX-CP1wN1-M" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> Press play and see the newest Bull
> ...


Honestly, that's a pretty good idea....Deng, Duhon & the #16 pick would be a nice package to nab a big.

Start Noc next year and develop Gay off the bench....

Honestly, as GOOD as Gay COULD be, I'd rather just draft a big and see what becomes of it. Mainly because Gay's not a sure thing either.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

Man...It would be so nice to see some dunks while watching a bulls game.

Some Gay Tyrus Thomas dunks


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

I will also have to say why not to picking Gay. From everything i have heard he may be the best player from this draft is three years. He is only 19, 6'9" with great skills and comes from a great program. Just something to think about.

david


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

What position does Mock play, and why is anyone advocating we officially draft him?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



smARTmouf said:


> Man...It would be so nice to see some dunks while watching a bulls game.
> 
> Some Gay Tyrus Thomas dunks


I agree..both give you size and atheleticism also..

I hope pax does something crazy on draft day and gets two lotto picks..so we can address both needs..


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

No point in me making a mock. I believe there will be ALOT of trades come draft day.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

1. Toronto -- Aldridge
2. Chicago -- Thomas
3. Charlotte -- Bargnani
4. Portland -- Morrison
5. Atlanta -- M. Williams
6. Minny -- Roy
7. Boston -- Gay
8. Houston -- Rondo
9. Golden State -- O'Bryant
10. Seattle -- Brewer
11. Orlando -- Carney
12. Hornets -- Simmons
13. Philly -- S. Williams
14. Jazz -- Foye
15. Hornets -- Fernandez
16. Bulls -- White


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

Why would Toronto want another PF, its Gay or Morrison for them.

And I hear Chicago wants to trade 2nd pick for KG.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



NeTs15VC said:


> Why would Toronto want another PF, its Gay or Morrison for them.
> 
> And I hear Chicago wants to trade 2nd pick for KG.


? Charlie plays SF for them, I personally wouldn't trade him for Gay or Morrison. He has just as much upside.

**** KG!!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



TripleDouble said:


> 1. Toronto -- Aldridge
> 2. Chicago -- Thomas
> 3. Charlotte -- Bargnani
> 4. Portland -- Morrison
> ...


Who is this White fellow? James White? The guy most people have as going mid second round? Really? I'd probably give Pax an F just for that move even if he comes away with Adam Morrison, Tyrus Thomas, and Kevin Garnett.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



> The guy most people have as going mid second round? Really?


With his amazing athleticism and prototypical body, he has the tools to become a great combo guard, which is quite strange considering mock drafts had him all the way at the end of the second round originally. His stock is now at the late first round to early 2nd round, and it seems to be only getting higher as time goes on.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

White has the ability to be the perfect complementry big guard for the Bulls. He's long, very athletic, good defender and can handle the ball. I think he gets devalued because people think that an athlete who is as good as he is should be better.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

When do we have to have our mock in, or will it be locked at the appropriate time so we can update as necessary until the designated close?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



Rhyder said:


> When do we have to have our mock in, or will it be locked at the appropriate time so we can update as necessary until the designated close?


My guess is that there might be some first rounders who will pull out so I'm guessing we have a while to revise, etc.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



T.Shock said:


> My guess is that there might be some first rounders who will pull out so I'm guessing we have a while to revise, etc.


So just post one, keep editing, and you'll lock at an announced time? I'll get my new one up soon.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

Update

1. Toronto -- Aldridge
2. Chicago -- Bargnani
3. Charlotte -- Morrison
4. Portland -- Roy
5. Atlanta -- M. Williams
6. Minny -- Thomas
7. Boston -- Gay
8. Houston -- Foye
9. Golden State -- O'Bryant
10. Seattle -- Brewer
11. Orlando -- Reddick
12. Hornets -- Carney
13. Philly -- S. Williams
14. Jazz -- Rondo
15. Hornets -- Fernandez
16. Bulls -- Ager


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

1. Toronto -- Aldridge
2. Chicago -- Bargnani
3. Charlotte -- Morrison
4. Portland -- Thomas
5. Atlanta -- Roy (Atlanta WILL try to trade up to get thomas, and portland, charlotte and toronto might listen.)
6. Minny -- Gay
7. Boston -- M. Williams
8. Houston -- Rondo
9. Golden State -- O'Bryant
10. Seattle -- Brewer
11. Orlando -- Carney
12. Hornets -- Simmons
13. Philly -- S. Williams
14. Jazz -- Foye
15. Hornets -- Fernandez
16. Bulls -- Splitter

Yes, I have Thomas falling to 4.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



Rhyder said:


> So just post one, keep editing, and you'll lock at an announced time? I'll get my new one up soon.


It's not my thread, I was just speculating. Only a mod can lock the thread I believe.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

1. Toronto -- Aldridge
2. Chicago -- Thomas
3. Charlotte -- Bargnani (trade to Celtics for Roy)
4. Portland -- Morrisson
5. Atlanta -- M. Williams
6. Minny -- Gay
7. Boston -- Roy (to Charlotte)
8. Houston -- Carney
9. Golden State -- O'Bryant
10. Seattle -- Simmons
11. Orlando -- Brewer
12. Hornets -- S. Williams
13. Philly -- Splitter
14. Jazz -- Reddick
15. Hornets -- Collins
16. Bulls -- Armstrong


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

Initial thoughts for now (5/23):

1. Toronto - Aldridge
2. Chicago - Thomas
3. Charlotte - Roy
4. Portland - Morrison
5. Atlanta - Bargnani
6. Minnesota - Gay
7. Boston - Marcus Williams
8. Houston - Shelden Williams
9. Golden State - O'Bryant
10. Seattle - Brewer
11. Orlando - Collins
12. New Orleans - Carney
13. Philadelphia - Simmons
14. Utah - Reddick
15. New Orleans - Splitter
16. Chicago - Armstrong
17. Indiana - 
18. Washington - 
19. Sacramento - 
20. New York - 
21. Phoenix - 
22. New Jersey - 
23. New Jersey - 
24. Memphis - 
25. Cleveland - 
26. Los Angeles - 
27. Phoenix - 
28. Dallas - 
29. New York - 
30. Portland -


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



> 3. Charlotte -- Bargnani (trade to Celtics for Roy)


What do you see the Celtics offering to trade up? Not to mention that Bickerstaff seems sold on either getting Morrison or the best big man available.

As of 5/23:
1. Toronto - Bargnani
2. Chicago - Thomas
3. Charlotte - Morrison
4. Portland - Aldridge
5. Atlanta - Marcus Williams
6. Minnesota - Gay
7. Boston - O'Bryant
8. Houston - Shelden Williams
9. Golden State - Roy
10. Seattle - Carney
11. Orlando - Reddick
12. New Orleans - Simmons
13. Philadelphia - Rondo
14. Utah - Ager
15. New Orleans - Foye
16. Chicago - Brewer
17. Indiana - Sefolosha
18. Washington - Armstrong
19. Sacramento - White
20. New York - Shawne Williams
21. Phoenix - Farmar
22. New Jersey - Rodriguez
23. New Jersey - Boone
24. Memphis - Diaz
25. Cleveland - Douby
26. Los Angeles - Fernandez
27. Phoenix - Davis
28. Dallas - Lowry
29. New York - Augustine
30. Portland - Marquinos

I don't have Splitter as I see him pulling his name out, teams will be too scared to pull another Vasquez.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



Rhyder said:


> When do we have to have our mock in, or will it be locked at the appropriate time so we can update as necessary until the designated close?


Well i started the thread and my suggestion in the first post to this thread was that you could edit at any time up until 1 week before the draft at which time the thread should be locked and re-opened the day after the draft


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



SausageKingofChicago said:


> Well i started the thread and my suggestion in the first post to this thread was that you could edit at any time up until 1 week before the draft at which time the thread should be locked and re-opened the day after the draft


FWIW, I think it might be better to re-vise your mock up until the night before. Since trades usually don't happen until pretty close, and that's usually when there's the most 'activity'.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



rosenthall said:


> FWIW, I think it might be better to re-vise your mock up until the night before. Since trades usually don't happen until pretty close, and that's usually when there's the most 'activity'.


Done !

I just thought it may have been cool to shut it off early to increase the anguish / anxiety factor in that week before the draft


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

As of 5/24:
1. Toronto - Bargnani
2. Chicago - Thomas
3. Charlotte - Roy
4. Portland - Morrison
5. Atlanta - Aldridge
6. Minnesota - Gay
7. Boston - Marcus Williams
8. Houston - Shelden Williams
9. Golden State - O'Bryant
10. Seattle - Rondo
11. Orlando - Carney
12. New Orleans - Foye
13. Philadelphia - Brewer
14. Utah - Redick
15. New Orleans - Simmons
16. Chicago - Collins


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

sif leave it at only 16, chumps!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

...


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



DaBullz said:


> Bulls will draft 2 of these 3:
> 
> Bargnini
> Morrison
> ...



I could definitely live with Barnini and Morrison. Bargnini is my choice at #2. If he's anything like Dirk, a 7 footer that can shoot 3s, he'd be huge for our team. Not too sure about Morrison though. He can shoot the lights out and has played in some big games, but might not be athletic enough. Isn't Hinrich pretty much the same thing as Reddick already? 

Why would you want Pax fired??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*



DaBabyBullz said:


> I could definitely live with Barnini and Morrison. Bargnini is my choice at #2. If he's anything like Dirk, a 7 footer that can shoot 3s, he'd be huge for our team. Not too sure about Morrison though. He can shoot the lights out and has played in some big games, but might not be athletic enough. Isn't Hinrich pretty much the same thing as Reddick already?
> 
> Why would you want Pax fired??


Welcome aboard.

It's a long story. I'll tell it sometime.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

NO is two draft picks at 12 and 15 and i hear they are looking to trade that for a vet or an impact player i have been wondering if they will be trying to package those two picks and move up. I dont that 12 and 15 are enough to get a top 3 pick but i wonder if Portland and Atl, that need a couple of players, would take two picks for one. If i was NO I would try to trade up and get Rudy Gay for their two picks. He could be there any where from 5 to 7 and Alt, Minny, and Bos might go for a two for one.

david


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

1. Toronto - Bargnani
2. Chicago - Thomas
3. Charlotte - Morrison
4. Portland - Aldridge
5. Atlanta - Roy
6. Minnesota - Gay
7. Boston - O'Bryant
8. Houston - Shelden Williams
9. Golden State - Marcus Williams
10. Seattle - Rondo
11. Orlando - Foye
12. New Orleans - Spliter
13. Philadelphia - Simmones
14. Utah - JJ Ridreck
15. New Orleans - Shawne Williams
16. Chicago - Carney
17. Indiana - Sefolosha
18. Washington - Brewer


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

1. Toronto - Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago - Tyrus Thomas
3. Charlotte - Adam Morrison
4. Portland - LaMarcus Aldridge
5. Atlanta - Marcus Williams
6. Minnesota - Rudy Gay
7. Boston - Brandon Roy
8. Houston - Rodney Carney
9. Golden State - Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle - Randy Foye
11. Orlando - JJ Reddick
12. NO/OK City - Shelden Williams
13. Philadelphia - Shawne Williams
14. Utah - Ronnie Brewer
15. NO/OK City - Mardy Collins
16. Chicago - Hilton Armstrong
17. Indiana - Kyle Lowry
18. Washington - Cedric Simmons
19. Sacramento - Jordan Farmar
20. New York - Rajon Rondo
21. Phoenix - Saer Sene
22. New Jersey - Quincy Douby
23. New Jersey - Josh Boone
24. Memphis - Darius Washington
25. Cleveland - Daniel Gibson
26. LA Lakers - Dee Brown
27. Phoenix - Hassan Adams
28. Dallas - Guillermo Diaz
29. New York - James White
30. Portland - Steve Novak

Note: I bloody hate those combo guards, Mardy Collins and Ronnie Brewer. Nothing personal, but none of these guys ever pan out. It is the only generalization one is allowed to make when it comes to mocking the draft.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

1st Round:
1- Toronto Raptors: Andrea Bargnani-6’11”, 240 lbs (PF). Italy 1985.
2-New York Knicks to Chicago Bulls: LaMarcus Aldridge-6’11”, 245 lbs (PF/C). Texas So.
3-Charlotte Bobcats: Adam Morrison-6’8”, 220 lbs (SF). Gonzaga Jr.
4-Portland Trail Blazers: Brandon Roy-6’6”, 215 lbs (SG). Washington Sr.
5-Atlanta Hawks: Tyrus Thomas-6’9”, 218 lbs (PF). Louisiana St Fr.
6- Minnesota Timberwolves: Rudy Gay-6’9”, 220 lbs (SF). UConn So.
7-Boston Celtics: Patrick O’Bryant-7’0”, 260 lbs (C). Bradley So.
8-Houston Rockets: Ronnie Brewer-6’7”, 205 lbs (PG/SG). Arkansas Jr.
9-Golden State Warriors: Randy Foye-6’3”, 205 lbs (SG/PG). Villanova Sr.
10- Seattle Sonics: Shelden Williams-6’9”, 250 lbs (PF). Duke Sr.
11- Orlando Magic: J.J. Redick-6’4”, 200 lbs (SG). Duke Sr. 
12-New Orleans/Oklanhoma Hornets: Cedric Simmons-6’9”, 233 lbs (PF). North Carolina State So.
13- Philadelphia 76’ers: Marcus Williams-6’3”, 200 lbs (PG). UConn Jr. 
14-Utah Jazz: Tiago Splitter-6’11”, 236 lbs (PF/C). Brazil 1985.
15- Milwaukee Bucks to New Orleans/Oklanhoma Hornets: Shawne Williams-6’9”, 225 lbs (SF). Memphis Fr.
16-Chicago Bulls: Rodney Carney-6’7”, 205 lbs (SG/SF). Memphis Sr. 
17-Indiana Pacers: Sergio Rodriguez-6’3”, 170 lbs (PG). Spain 1986.
18-Washington Wizards: Hilton Armstrong-6’11”, 235 lbs (PF/C). UConn Sr.
19-Sacramento Kings: Saer Sene-7’0”, 229 lbs (C). Senegal 1986.
20-Denver Nuggets to New Jersey Nets to Toronto Raptors to New York Knicks: Marcus Vinicius-6’9”, 220 lbs (SF). Brazil 1984.
21-Los Angeles Lakers to Boston Celtics to Atlanta Hawks to Phoenix Suns: Kyle Lowry-6’0”, 185 lbs (PG). Villanova So.
22-Los Angeles Clippers to Denver Nuggets to New Jersey Nets: Rajon Rondo-6’1”, 175 lbs (PG). Kentucky So.
23-New Jersey Nets: Aaron Gray-7’0”, 270 lbs (C). Pittsburg Jr.
24-Memphis Grizzlies: Shannon Brown-6’3”, 200 lbs (SG/PG). Michigan St Jr.
25-Cleveland Cavaliers: Alexander Johnson-6’9”, 245 lbs (PF). Florida St Jr.
26-Miami Heat to Los Angeles Lakers: Guillermo Diaz-6’2”, 186 lbs (PG/SG). Miami Jr.
27-Phoenix Suns: Paul Davis-6’11”, 250 lbs (PF/C). Michigan St Sr.
28-Dallas Mavericks: Oleksiy Pecherov-6’10”, 232 lbs (PF). Ukraine 1985.
29-San Antonio Spurs to New York Knicks: Maurice Ager-6’5”, 180 lbs (SG). Michigan St Sr.
30-Detroit Pistions to Utah Jazz to Portland Trail Blazers: James White-6’7”, 190 lbs (SG/SF). Cincinnati Sr.

2nd Round:
31-Portland Trail Blazers: Paul Milsap-6’8”, 245 lbs (PF). Louisiana Tech Jr.
32-New York Knicks to Houston Rockets: Jordan Farmar-6’2”, 170 lbs (PG). UCLA So.
33-Charlotte Bobcats to Los Angeles Clippers: Steve Novak-6’10”, 218 lbs (SF). Marquette Sr.
34-Atlanta Hawks: Mardy Collins-6’6”, 205 lbs (PG/SG). Temple Sr.
35-Toronto Raptors: Rudy Fernandez-6’6”, 172 lbs (SG). Spain 1985.
36- Minnesota Timberwolves to Detroit Pistons: Nick Fazekas-6’11”, 235 lbs (PF). Nevada Jr.
37-Boston Celtics: Will Blalock-6’1”, 205 lbs (PG). Iowa St Jr.
38- Golden State Warriors: Thabo Sefolosha-6’7”, 205 lbs (SG). Switzerland 1984.
39-Houston Rockets to Milwaukee Bucks: James Augustine-6’10”, 220 lbs (PF). Illinois Sr.
40-Seattle Sonics: Bobby Brown-6’1”, 170 lbs (PG). Cal St Fullerton Jr.
41-Orlando Magic: Josh Boone-6’10”, 237 lbs (PF). UConn Jr.
42-Philadelphia 76’ers to Cleveland Cavaliers: Yemi Nicholson-6’10”, 260 lbs (PF/C). Denver Sr.
43-New Orleans/Oklanhoma Hornets: Kevin Pittsnogle-6’10”, 259 lbs (PF/C). West Virginia Sr.
44-Milwaukee Bucks to Cleveland Cavaliers to Philadelphia 76’ers: Richard Roby-6’6”, 195 lbs (SG). Colorado So.
45-Indiana Pacers: Bobby Jones-6’7”, 210 lbs (SF/SG). Washington Sr.
46-Chicago Bulls to Houston Rockets to Utah Jazz: Mike Gansey-6’4”, 205 lbs (SG). West Virginia Sr.
47-Utah Jazz: Taj Gray-6’9”, 235 lbs (PF). Okalahoma Sr.
48- Washington Wizards: Darius Washington-6’2”, 185 lbs (PG). Memphis So.
49-Denver Nuggets: Hassan Adams-6’4”, 220 lbs (SG). Arizona Sr.
50- Sacramento Kings to Utah Jazz: Justin Williams-6’10”, 225 lbs (PF). Wyoming Sr.
51-Los Angeles Lakers: Ryan Hollins-6’11”, 225 lbs (C). UCLA Sr.
52-Los Angeles Clippers: Dee Brown-6’0”, 179 lbs (PG). Illinois Sr.
53-Memphis Grizzlies to Seattle Sonics: Matt Haryasz-6’11”, 230 lbs (PF). Stanford Sr.
54-New Jersey Nets: Solomon Jones-6’10”, 230 lbs (PF/C). South Florida Sr.
55-Cleveland Cavaliers: Craig Smith-6’7”, 260 lbs (PF). Boston College Sr.
56-Miami Heat to Boston Celtics to New Orleans/Oklahoma Hornets to Toronto Raptors: Yotam Halperin-6’4”, 200 lbs (PG/SG). Israel 1984.
57-Phoenix Suns to Minnesota Timberwolves: Daniel Gibson-6’2”, 190 lbs (PG). Texas So.
58-Dallas Mavericks: PJ Tucker-6’5”, 225 lbs (SG). Texas Jr.
59-San Antonio Spurs: Damir Markota-6’11”, 225 lbs (PF/SF). Croatia 1985.
60-Detroit Pistions: Quincy Douby-6’3”, 175 lbs (PG/SG). Rutgers Jr. 

Others:
Jose Juan Barea-6’0”, 173 lbs (PG). Northeastern Sr.
Denham Brown-6’5”, 220 lbs (SG). UConn Sr.
Steven Smith-6’9”, 235 lbs (SF/PF). LaSalle Sr.
Sean Dockery-6’3”, 180 lbs (PG). Duke Sr.
Leon Powe-6’8”, 245 lbs (PF). California Sr.
Brandon Bowman-6’8”, 218 lbs (SF). Georgetown Sr.
Curtis Stinson-6’3”, 215 lbs (PG/SG). Iowa St Jr.
Terrell Everett-6’4”, 188 lbs (PG/SG). Oklahoma Sr.
Marco Killingsworth-6’7”, 265 lbs (PF). Indiana Sr.
Allan Ray-6’2”, 195 lbs (SG/PG). Villanova Sr.
Sun Yue-6’9”, 205 lbs (SG/SF). China 1985.
Louis Amundson-6’9”, 225 lbs (PF). UNLV Sr.
Lior Eliahu-6’9”, 225 lbs (SF). Israel 1985.
Dwayne Mitchell-6’5”, 215 lbs (SG). La Lafayette Sr.
Gerry McNamara-6’2”, 179 lbs (PG). Syracuse Sr.
Thomas Gardner-6’5”, 225 lbs (SG). Missouri Jr.
Marcus Slaughter-6’8”, 220 lbs (PF). San Diego Jr.
Mustafa Shakur-6’3”, 180 lbs (PG). Arizona Jr.
Chris Quinn-6’2”, 185 lbs (PG). Notre Dame Sr.
Daniel Horton-6’3”, 200 lbs (PG). Michigan Sr.
Vladimir Veremeenko-6’11”, 235 lbs (SF/PF). Belarus 1984.
Viktor Keirou-6’6”, 220 lbs (SG). Russia 1984.
Rashad Anderson-6’5”, 220 lbs (SG). UConn Sr.
Christian Maraker-6’10”, 235 lbs (PF). Pacific Sr.
Panagiotis Vasilopoulos-6’8”, 225 lbs (SF). Greece 1984.
Alan Daniels-6’6”, 175 lbs (SG). Lamar Sr.
Pops Mensah-Bonsu-6’8”, 240 lbs (PF). George Washington Sr.
Paulius Jankunas-6’8”, 202 lbs (PF). Lithuania 1984.
Michael Southall-6’10”, 236 lbs (PF). La Lafayette Sr.
Brad Buckman-6’8”, 235 lbs (PF). Texas Sr.
Nik Caner Medley-6’8”, 240 lbs (SF/PF). Maryland Sr.
Eric Hicks-6’6”, 245 lbs (SF/PF). Cincinnati Sr.
Taquan Dean-6’3”, 185 lbs (SG/PG). Louisville Sr.
Eric Williams-6’8”, 280 lbs (PF). Wake Forest Sr.
Vincent Grier-6’5”, 207 lbs (SG). Minnesota Sr.
Torin Francis-6’10”, 251 lbs (C). Notre Dame Sr.
J.P. Batiste-6’9”, 270 lbs (PF). Gonzaga Sr.
Jeff Horner-6’3”,185 lbs (PG). Iowa Sr.
Kenny Adeleke-6’9”, 245 lbs (PF). Hartford Sr.
Kosta Perovic-7’2”, 242 lbs (C). Yugoslavia 1985.
Ivan Chiriaev-7’1”, 220 lbs (SF/PF). Russa 1984.
Matias Sandes-6’8”, 190 lbs (SF/SG/PG). Argentina 1984.
Curtis Withers-6’8”, 230 lbs (SF/PF). Charlotte Sr.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I edited the title to say Mock Draft instead of Draft Mock.

Who is this Mock clown anyway? He's not on anyone's list.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> I edited the title to say Mock Draft instead of Draft Mock.
> 
> Who is this Mock clown anyway? He's not on anyone's list.


That's the 2nd time you've pulled that "joke"

When one has to keep pulling the same ole from the kitbag they should take a hint that it failed to register the first time, second time etc 

:clown: 

BTW ..Fizer Fanatic ...props for the effort of your post

I really like Marcus Slaughter in "the others" list. Good call. Hope he gets a 2nd round nod if he stays in

I do think Marco Killingmachine deserves to go 2nd round though at a minimum . He is at least the equal of Craig Smith IMO ..maybe more


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: The Official Draft Mock Thread*

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrisson
4. Portland- Tyrus Thomas
5. Atlanta- Rojon Rondo
6. Minnesota- Rudy Gay
7. Boston- Brandon Roy
8. Houston- Marcus Williams
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Saer Sene
11. Orlando- Shawne Williams
12. New Orleans- Rodney Carney
13. Philedalphia- Randy Foye
14. Utah- Sheldon Williams
15. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
16. Chicago- Tiago Splitter
17. Indiana- JJ Reddick
18. Washington D.C.- Ronnie Brewer
19. Sacramento- Josh Boone
20. New York- James Augustine
21. Phoenix- Maurice Ager
22. New Jersey- Aaron Gray
23. New Jersey- Alexander Johnson
24. Memphis- Mardy Collins
25. Cleveland- Quincy Douby
26. Lakers- Paul Davis
27. Phoenix- Steve Novak
28. Dallas- Jordan Farmar
29. New York- James White
30. Portland- Rudy Fernandez


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> BTW ..Fizer Fanatic ...props for the effort of your post
> 
> I really like Marcus Slaughter in "the others" list. Good call. Hope he gets a 2nd round nod if he stays in
> 
> I do think Marco Killingmachine deserves to go 2nd round though at a minimum . He is at least the equal of Craig Smith IMO ..maybe more


Thanks for the feedback. You'd probably know better than me on both Marcus and Marco, as I didn't see much of either of them this year. I just like using what I know about some of the players, reading the draft sites, use my judgement of team needs, etc. and attempt to decipher what might happen. Reality is often hard to predict, especially with those 2nd rounders. We'll have better information as the draft gets closer. I hope I end up being close with having Blalock going early 2nd round and Stinson not at all, as I've had season tickets for ISU home games the past 2 years. Right now the draft seems to be almost too deep in my view, hopefully some of these early entry guys will pull their names out to make room for the 'others'.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

1.	Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2.	Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3.	Charlotte- Rudy Gay
4.	Portland- Adam Morrisson
5.	Atlanta- Rojon Rondo*
6.	Minnesota- Marcus Williams
7.	Boston- Patrick O’Bryant
8.	Houston- Brandon Roy
9.	Golden St.- Tyrus Thomas**
10.	Seattle- Saer Sene***
11.	Orlando- Shawne Williams
12.	New Orleans- Ronnie Brewer
13.	Philadelphia- Randy Foye
14.	Utah- Sheldon Williams
15.	New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
16.	Chicago- Rodney Carney
17.	Indiana- JJ Reddick
18.	Washington- Aaron Gray
19.	Sacramento- Hilton Armstrong
20. New York- Maurice Ager

Notes:

*The best point guard in the draft seems to be up in the air, it could easily be Rondo. I think Rondo would fit a more uptempo ball game that could work with Josh Smith, Childress, and Johnson.

**Tyrus Thomas' refusal to workout competively outside of Chicago, Charlotte, and Toronto is going to come back to bite him with Charlotte and Toronto not looking for a player like him, and Aldridge seems to be Paxson's choice thus far. O'Bryant would fill out the lineup better in Boston, and Brandon Roy seems to be Houston's guy, Thomas will slide, but he has raw physical gifts that will keep him in the top 10.

***This guy is rising, if his workouts continue going well, he could easily end up being taken ahead of Thomas.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

As promised, here is mine:

1.) Toronto- Lamarcus Aldridge
2.) Bulls- Tyrus Thomas
3.) Bobcats- Brandon Roy
4.) Trailblazsers- Rudy Gay
5.) Hawks- Andre Bargnani
6.) T-Wolbves- Adam Morrison
7.) Celtics- Patrick O'bryant
8.) Rockets- Marcus Williams
9.) Warriors- Randy Foye
10.) Supersonics- Rodney Carney
11.) Magic- Shelden Williams
12.) Hornets- Cedric Simmons
13.) 76'ers- Shawne Williams
14.) Jazz- JJ Reddick
15.) Hornets- Ronnie Brewer
16.) Bulls- Thabo Sefolosha


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

ace20004u said:


> As promised, here is mine:
> 
> 1.) Toronto- Lamarcus Aldridge
> 2.) Bulls- Tyrus Thomas
> ...


I'm responding because I saw the Skiles quote in your sig and realized the Bulls should ask a similar question to all their incoming potential draft picks. Like "Tyrus if a reporter asked you if you were intimated about playing against Shaq, what would you say?" We need that kind of attitude on this team. No fear baby. Guys with no fear: Roy, Tyrus, Ammo


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Ok here is mine.


1.) Toronto- Andre Bargnani
2.) Bulls- Tyrus Thomas
3.) Bobcats-Rudy Gay
4.) Trailblazsers- Lamarcus Aldridge
5.) Hawks- Brandon Roy
6.) T-Wolbves- Adam Morrison
7.) Celtics- Marcus Williams
8.) Rockets- Shelden Williams
9.) Warriors- Patrick O'bryant
10.) Supersonics- Rando
11.) Magic-Randy Foye
12.) Hornets- Cedric Simmons
13.) 76'ers- Shawne Williams
14.) Jazz- JJ Reddick
15.) Hornets-Rodney Carney
16.) Bulls- Ronnie Brewer


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> I'm responding because I saw the Skiles quote in your sig and realized the Bulls should ask a similar question to all their incoming potential draft picks. Like "Tyrus if a reporter asked you if you were intimated about playing against Shaq, what would you say?" We need that kind of attitude on this team. No fear baby. Guys with no fear: Roy, Tyrus, Ammo



I agree completely, I have a feeling Tyrus is the least likely to be intimidated too.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> As promised, here is mine:
> 
> 1.) Toronto- Lamarcus Aldridge
> 2.) Bulls- Tyrus Thomas
> ...


Wouldn't selecting Morrison at 6 just put the Wolves back where they were with Szerbiak? If thats whats left, look for them to trade out.

O'Bryant in green? The new Robert Parish.

The Magic won't take Sheldon...they have Dwight, Darko, Vasquez(?) in Spain, Pat Garrity and Tony Battie.

Good mock.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Things that seem way off on the mocks mocks right now........

NBAdraft.net has.........

a)Segio Rodriguez is at 19 while Sene is at 25 and Thabo 44
b) Farmer ahead of Rondo
c) Us taking Douby? 

Draftexpress.com

Shawn Williams going 37th


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Hustle said:


> Things that seem way off on the mocks mocks right now........
> 
> NBAdraft.net has.........
> 
> ...


NBAdraft.net is the WORST


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

For me I want Tyrus @ 2 and take the BPA @ 16. I would be cheering if JJ Redick was still there and the Bulls selected him (provided Carney and Brewer were off the board).

With the way Skiles can draw up sets for his players I know Redick would have a field day with the Bulls. Imagine JJ running that those curl jumpers and makign it rain all day.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

if ROY was our SG and we didn't have BEN...I'd love to get Reddick..

but our backcourt can already shoot pretty damn good...they need size, atheleticism and...ahh you know the rest


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I am only going top 10 because I don't watch enough college BB. Assuming no trades:

1) Tor - Bargnani
2) Chi - Aldridge
3) Cha - Gay
4) Por - Morrison
5) Atl - Thomas
6) Min - Roy
7) Bos - Marcus Williams
8) Hou - Foye
9) GS - O'Bryant
10) Sea - Shelden Williams


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

1. Toronto -









2. Chicago -









3. Charlotte -









4. Portland -









5. Atlanta -









6. Minnesoda -









7. Boston -









8. Houston -









9. Golden State -









10. Seattle -









Notes- 
Toronto signed former Benetton Treviso GM Maurizio Gherardini who has close ties to Bargnani and its almost a lock that Toronto will go with Bargnani, a player who would not mind playing in Canada like most other NBA prospects.

Chicago- Blown away by Saer Sene's workout means that they can skip out on average workouts by Lamarcus Aldrige and a poor showing by Tyrus Thomas. Rudy Gay covers the need for a BIG Guard, Great Athleate and Great defender, Gay can play both SF and SG and is the most talented player available at the #2 pick. 

Charlotte - Jordan upset with the Bulls taking "His pick" in Gay will go with the best scorer and most marketable player in Morrison who will inject some life into a bottom of the barrel franchise in need of more fans. Morrison would help them greatley.

Portland - Not going to take a risk on Tyrus, they go with best available player in LA. Drafting LA could save Portland money on re-signing Joe Pryz. 

Atlanta- 5 is to high for Marcus Williams, they would like a true PG but will not risk losing out on drafting Brandon Roy who is the best available player left at #5. He's a solid ball handler and can play some point but dont be surprised if this is a trade pick. 

T-Wolves - Tyrus Thomas is still on the board, T-Wolves would have liked to go big in Obryant or Williams but Thomas can bring some size into the 3 spot where Ricky Davis and Trenton Hassel are all under 6'5. 

Boston - Ronnie Brewer is another player who can play the point at times, very talented and very athletic. Has a ton of Skills that will help Boston right away, drafting Brewer could spell the end for either Paul Pierce or Wally Z. 

Houston- In dire need of size in the back court go with arguably the best athleate in Rodney Carney who will remind many of T-Macs former teamate VC.

Golden State - Would like to get an athletic 3 but its to high of a pick for a guy like Shawne Williams, so they will go with Patric O'bryant a legit 7 footer who will be a defensive presence right away. 

Seattle - They need size up front and Williams would be a great fit for them.


----------

